# 3 Does, 29 babies (not 27!) with pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well after having a good look through the litters yesterday i discovered that i have 29 babies....and not 27. I must've miscounted Lily and Buttons combined Litters.

I have to admit i've fallen in love with the runt from Fidgets litter (see pics), and have called him/her Beau....and yes, Beau is a keeper! Oh and if anyone has any suggestions as to what they think the colours will be...do let me know  (Fidget is a dove tan and was bred with a broken black tan. Lily is a Diluted silver agouti and Button is a burmese...both bred with the broken black tan.)

Fidgets litter at 5 days old: (trust me, theres 12 but they had a bit of a pile up in the nest! lol)









Beau - the runt from Fidgets litter at 5 days old (how gorgeous?!)









Beau with one of his/hers siblings at 5 days old:









And this is the combined litter from Lily and Button....17 babies in all shown here at 1 day old


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

do the mice in fidgets litter look blue or black to you?.... (dove tan x broken black tan = I have no idea what to expect!) :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!

Dove tan X Broken Black tan should equal black tan babies 
Buttons litter should be black (tan) also
Lily's will probly be agouti (tan).


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome. Lily has had a litter before and they were a mix of cinnamon and agouti.
I'll post more pics in a weeks time so you can see what i got!  xx


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow a baby boom :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: tell me about it! wasn't expecting such large litters for each female, especially with Fidget and Button being first time mums. They're all thriving too which is fantastic. Fidgets litter has started doing the 'i can't see but i'm going to explore anyway' routine today, much to Fidgets annoyance! :lol:


----------

